# Grimoire



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*This Grimoire is another background prop I worked on over the weekend. I started with a large cardboard storage box shaped as a book. I put a basecoat of brown paint on the cover only. Once dry I coated with glue and covered with crinkled tissue paper. I made the moon, eye and cross hinges with polymer clay, baked, painted and finished off with plastic gems stones. All the scroll work on the side was already on the storage box. I glued the eye on, added a few more strips of tissue paper, and painted the cover with another coat of brown. Then glued on the rest of the items. It needs more highlighting in the paint. I still think it's lacking something, but can't quite figure it out.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

coool


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks nice, maybe you need to dry brush it a little to make it look older/weathered.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Slow down there Tink...you are putting out too many projects at once...you are making us slackers look bad  Great job on the props!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice book IMU has a good suggestion. A little dry brushing with either a lighter or darked paint would pick up the wrinkles and give the piece more depth. Of course, that would have been easier to do before you glued on the other decorations

You might try roughing it up a bit with coarse sandpaper as well to give it a weather-beaten look.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*I appreciate the encouraging words and the recommendations. IMU & Roxy, I did take your advice and did a dry brush in black. The black did improve the over all look, but there's still something I can't quite put my finger on. I have a couple ideas I'll try over the weekend. If they work out I'll post another pic, if not I'll start over.*


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

How about a title, or some mysterious runes?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

VampyTink said:


> *I appreciate the encouraging words and the recommendations. IMU & Roxy, I did take your advice and did a dry brush in black. The black did improve the over all look, but there's still something I can't quite put my finger on. I have a couple ideas I'll try over the weekend. If they work out I'll post another pic, if not I'll start over.*


Typically, you start with your darkest base colors and work your way to the end with drybrushing the lightest color. If you going for an old leathery type feel, use several shades of browns. Just some thoughts ... it still looks very nice the way it is.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like it, very cool!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

VampyTink, did you put the filigree on the seam? How did you do that? Looks great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this looks amazing!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, you would never know it was a box. Looks like it holds all kinds of dark nasty spells.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool, I love the look of this!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I make some books for a friend based on Dave Lowe's designs.... Here is the link to give you some ideas....covering the book with mod podge before dry brushing and aging really helps. This guy is super creative and talented.

http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2008/09/halloween-08-making-old-creepy-books.html


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Rahne, I did not paint the filigree, it was already on the box. Here's a pic of the storage boxes I'm using. The larger one with the rose is the back of the grimoire I have posted here*


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Here's the finished (I think) project of my original grimoire and another one I'm working on.*


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The finished piece looks great. It has a moldy look of age to it now and that little bit of peeling cover is a perfect touch


----------

